# Ultimate family travel medical kit



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

http://www.chasingtherainbow.net/how-to-pack-the-ultimate-family-travel-medical-kit/

How to Pack the Ultimate Family Travel Medical Kit



> We are busy gearing up for an epic cross-country road trip from Port Elizabeth to Mozambique, and part of our preparation is making sure our medical kit is fully stocked. Our family travels a lot, both locally and internationally and we have learned through trial and error how to pack a compact, portable but extremely useful medical kit that should address all minor conditions and avoid having to spend precious holiday time at the pharmacy or doctor.
> 
> Here is what to pack in a travel medical kit for families with teens and older kids:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

It seems to lacking bandages of all sizes. Every wound will require maybe up to 6 bandages. They need to be replaced every 12 hours or so.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice article, thanks for sharing. I am just now in the process of restocking out family med kit, the one we take with on trips and outings. We use a large plastic "ammo can" that has a sling pack inside. That way if we leave the vehicle we can grab the basics to go with us.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> Nice article, thanks for sharing. I am just now in the process of restocking out family med kit, the one we take with on trips and outings. We use a large plastic "ammo can" that has a sling pack inside. That way if we leave the vehicle we can grab the basics to go with us.


I like how thorough it is. It covers first aid items I hadn't thought of. I also like how it is divided into categories.

Tweto, you are correct. It does not have enough bandages. Anyone who has had children knows that each child could use up their own package. I also like your calculation of how many bandages each wound uses.


----------

